# Lakers vs. Warriors: Pre-Season Game 1 Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers' Expected Starters*





































*Bench:*
G Jordan Farmar
G Javaris Crittenton
G Sasha Vujacic
G Coby Karl
G Maurice Evans
F Andre Patterson
F Brian Cook
F Elton Brown
C Chris Mihm
C Kwame Brown (may not play)
C Larry Turner

*Not Playing:*
F Lamar Odom
F Luke Walton

*Warriors' Expected Starters*





































*Bench:*
G Troy Hudson
G Tierre Brown
G Marco Belinelli
G Mickael Pietrus
F Matt Barnes
F Carlos Powell
F Stephane Lasme
F Brandan Wright
F Austin Croshere
F Pat Burke
C Kosta Perovic
C Patrick O'Bryant

*Not Playing:*
G Monta Ellis


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You beat me to the game thread; I know it's pre-season, but I would still like for them to go out, play hard, and get the victory. Let's get things started on a good note, and go from there.

I know that Kobe and the rest of the starters probably won't play a whole lot, so I'm definitely looking forward to watching Java playing, and also seeing what Bynum has done over the summer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm rooting for the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Channel and time please???


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KCAL 10:00 pm


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am more interested in seeing the question marks play than the guys like Kobe.

I wanna see Java and Farmar and the other Coby. Im interested to see if Radman can actially shoot this year, and how big Bynum really is. I want to see if Mihm can play again. I want to see who the **** all these other guys that we signed are and if they got a shot at making the team.

I really just want to see some damn Laker basketball


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Lakers ready for Warriors

A day before his team opens its preseason with a game against the Golden State Warriors, Los Angeles Lakers coach Phil Jackson wasn't ready to publicly announce his starting lineup.

"I haven't thought about it," Jackson said today. "Tomorrow at the shoot around, we'll go through it."

The Lakers starting backcourt of Kobe Bryant and Derek Fisher will be ready to go in tomorrow's opener even though Bryant has been nursing a sore right knee and Fisher sat out some of practice to rest.

Jackson said Fisher was doing well and that he just needed more rest, while Bryant's playing time will be determined by a number of factors.

"I'll have to feel that out as to how the game goes and how the crowd is feeling and how Golden State plays," Jackson said. "It will be a game time decision."

One spot of good news for the Lakers has been the return of center Kwame Brown, who is recovering from ankle and shoulder surgery.

Jackson said Brown could see some playing time tomorrow or in Thursday's game against the Warriors.

"I wouldn't be surprised," he said. "He was held out of practice today because he still had a little soreness, but he was kind of aggressive and active enough and he wants to play, I can tell. The trainer just thought he shouldn't be on his feet running around."

Brown is in a three-way battle for the starting position with Chris Mihm and Andrew Bynum. Mihm is also recovering from surgery but is expected to play.

Another pleasant surprise for the Lakers was the return of power forward Ronny Turiaf, who underwent an MRI Sunday. Results of the test showed Turiaf to have only a bruised knee.

"I thought he played very well today for having a day off and for being sore. Once he got loosened up he seemed to be pretty good," Jackson said.

Forwards Lamar Odom and Luke Walton are the only players who will not see action in either of the two-preseason games. Odom is recovering from off season shoulder surgery and Walton is nursing a strained right hamstring.

Jackson said Vladimir Radmonovic would replace Odom in the starting lineup.

http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2007/Oct/08/br/br4508613729.html


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, this sucks. NBA league pass doesn't cover preseason. I moved to Houston for school and it looks like I'm going to miss preseason.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

see if KCAL streams it live over the internet. They might.


----------



## Hollywood24 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lets Go Lake Show! :clap2:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> see if KCAL streams it live over the internet. They might.


Oh yeah. I forgot about internet streams. That video box thing to used to do laker games during the preseason. Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> see if KCAL streams it live over the internet. They might.



if you're talking about the radio stream they don't. having said that, there was a thread in here last year with a bunch of links to other stations outside of LA that carried the radio broadcast. Let's find it...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I was actually talking about live video footage. I dont know if they do that or not.

Im almost positive you can get LA AM 570 radio over the interweb.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I had some luck with a few of these last year...

http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

maybe this for video

http://www.myp2p.eu/NBA.htm


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Per nba.com, the game will start after midnight - 1:00am


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I believe thats 1:00 am east coast time.

Im pretty sure the game starts at 7:00 pm in Hawaii which would be 10:00 pm in Cali


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> I was actually talking about live video footage. I dont know if they do that or not.
> 
> Im almost positive you can get LA AM 570 radio over the interweb.


You can, but games are blacked out.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

really? Even preseason games in Hawaii?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html

Supposedly its free this year.. amazing.. Game 5 against Phoenix is on the Lakers channel right now..


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

You can get the game on AM 570 LA on the net, or watch it on KCAL 9 in the LA area. No TV blackouts in SoCal, don't know about SB.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't wait for the game to start. A little under 40 minutes to go; after seeing highlights from some other pre-season games today, I'm hyped.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I can get kcal 9... Are you sure you can listen over the net? If its free on nba.com I can understand then. but otherwise, how does that make sense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well I'm listening on NBA.com and will be here..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

PG - Davis
SG - Azubuike
SF - Jackson
PF - Harrington
C - Beidrins


PG - Fisher
SG - Bryant
SF - Radmanovic
PF - Turiaf
C - Mihm


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice 3... good set


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow, awful D


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus, did we practice any D this offseason?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice job mihm


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Defiantly sounds like laker's are going for the running game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Mihmmmy And-1!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

It sounds like our D is doing ok..am i mistaken??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that you are


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You are badly mistaken. Radmanovic already looking lost.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like what I see thus far. Too many turnovers early, and horrible defense.

Kobe's yet to take a shot, but he does have I believe two turnovers already. I don't care if this is pre-season. No excuses. They need to play well. Down 11 right now already at 21-10 with a little over five minutes left.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, is it bad if i want to kill vlad allready?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are getting hammered..WTF..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This sounds boring.. maybe I'll go to sleep.. prob not lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Didn't we get ride of Smush Parker?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Space Cadet.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

21-10 timeout....



...WHAT THE UFKC...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> This sounds boring.. maybe I'll go to sleep.. prob not lol


LMAO thinking the same thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Davis already has 8 points and 2 assists.. More things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Didn't we get ride of Smush Parker?


Welcome to 3 Months ago...

But yes, you can celebrate now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum Show


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Welcome to 3 Months ago...
> 
> But yes, you can celebrate now.



Welcome to sarcasm. I was referring to the horrific lack of defense by Fisher.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

oh jesus christ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My God, we look awful. Both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Welcome to sarcasm. I was referring to the horrific lack of defense by Fisher.


Sarcasm doesnt usally flow too well on the internet...
but good point, none the less...

31 points in the first, wow. Just wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andre Patterson has checked in; now we will make a huge run.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

At least we have a point gaurd who can make free throws...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I keep just saying to myself this is just preseason... And Lakers always suck in preseason.. But it sure doesn't help seeing Lakers making the exact same mistakes on defense they did last season and the season before that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, Golden State is 83 percent from the 3 point line.... Shocking.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I keep just saying to myself this is just preseason... And Lakers always suck in preseason.. But it sure doesn't help seeing Lakers making the exact same mistakes on defense they did last season and the season before that.



Even if Odom was playing in this game im sure wed still be down...there shots are falling.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers? jump shot happy?..noo that never happens...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Even if Odom was playing in this game im sure wed still be down...there shots are falling.



Thats true.. But what scares me is seeing the guards just raping us like normal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

at least bynum looks somewhat decent


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Regardless of who is missing from this lineup, you cannot lose by 40 to the Warriors....That would be very, very bad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Do they ever miss? Holy freaking crap, they should start shooting half court shots in a few minutes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh lordy.......


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1: Warriors 41 - Lakers 20

Fisher: 6 pts (2-6), 3 assists
Kobe: 0 pts (0-1), 2 boards, 1 assist, 4 turnovers
Turiaf: 2 pts (1-2), 2 boards, 1 assist
Radman: 5 pts (2-4), 1 board, 2 fouls
Mihm: 3 pts (1-2), 1 board, 2 fouls
Bynum: 4 pts (1-1), 1 board, 1 turnover
Farmar: 0 pts (0-0), 2 assists
Cook: 0 pts (0-1), 1 board
Evans: 0 pts (0-2)
Patterson: 0 pts (0-1), 1 board, 2 fouls

Haha


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is Bynum looking good? I can only hear but not see the game.. Is there any positives so far?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Phil Jackson said this season would be focused around defense. 

I'm glad to see that he's right. The focus on lack of defense is top notch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They are only on pace to score 160 points. If we can keep them under 170, free spam tacos for everyone!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good night everyone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is Bynum looking good? I can only hear but not see the game.. Is there any positives so far?


Bynum's not looking bad. I feel like he needs to be a little bit more aware, though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So Phil Jackson said this season would be focused around defense.
> 
> I'm glad to see that he's right. The focus on lack of defense is top notch.



Heh, didnt he say something like that last season? I remember for the first couple days of practice they worked on some zone defense, etc. Then it was never mentioned again.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ugh. Over/under on Golden State's total for the game = 142....What do you guys say?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Bynum's not looking bad. I feel like he needs to be a little bit more aware, though.



So from the radio what I can tell so far. 

Bynum is playing decent, but lacking in awareness. 
Fisher is sucking on both defense and offense.
Kobe is a turnover machine.
Mihm looked shaky.


Sound about right so far?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** it, I'll stay around for the tacos.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Is there a Magnet in the basket or something?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:|

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Brian Cook should get a job as a mannequin at the Fox Hills Mall.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> Brian Cook should get a job as a mannequin at the Fox Hills Mall.


I hear the WNBA is hiring


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My lord we suck...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It could be worse, we could be down by 28.

Oh wait......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If this is a preview of things to come, then we're screwed like a virgin on prom night.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Is it possible to forfeit a preseason game? The Bad News Bears think this is a brutal beatdown.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> I hear the WNBA is hiring


Hiring what? Ballboys? Dont think Cook or any of those people out there would even make those teams.. yea forgot Bynum was out there but even he may not..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I hear the WNBA is hiring



Hahah, I don't think they would have any use for him... They actually play defense in the WNBA..


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Hiring what? Ballboys? Dont think Cook or any of those people out there would even make those teams.. yea forgot Bynum was out there but even he may not..


LOL. I was just commenting on his stellar defensive approach. But yes, I doubt the Sparks would even return his calls the way he's playing right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know your team sucks when your looking forward to seeing Karl get a few minutes of play time.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great, here comes the Italian Assassin to drive in another handful of daggers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

baha.. I keep hearing Mili Vanilli.. or I should go to sleep and not worry about if thats being said or not


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> baha.. I keep hearing Mili Vanilli.. or I should go to sleep and not worry about if thats being said or not


:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jesus, get the freaking rebound.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Alright, within 23 points.. LETS GO LAKERS!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're making a comeback. Now we're only getting our asses kicked a little bit instead of a lot.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> baha.. I keep hearing Mili Vanilli.. or I should go to sleep and not worry about if thats being said or not


We can always blame it on the rain...is it raining in Hawaii tonight?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Vanilli has a great upside to his game.. 

Just blame it on the rain..

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwrL9MV6jSk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwrL9MV6jSk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Vanilli has a great upside to his game..
> 
> Just blame it on the rain..
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwrL9MV6jSk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwrL9MV6jSk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


LOL. That's what I'm talkin' bout! :lol:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If this is the lakers team this year....I believe ill save my money on league pass


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Vanilli has a great upside to his game..
> 
> Just blame it on the rain..
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwrL9MV6jSk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwrL9MV6jSk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

They should outlaw the 80's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> If this is the lakers team this year....I believe ill save my money on league pass



It's to late for me.. I paid today...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

looks like free spam tocos for us tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm already liking Java. He had a nice 3-point play a couple of minutes ago; nice.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh all I'm hearing is Milli Vanilli.. kill me lol

Jav sounds OK from what I hear though


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's frightening when your best player at the moment is Sasha.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Belinelli!! Oh man, I'm not losing any more sleep over this farce. Goodnight folks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back within 17! Woohoo!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay, something is finally happening. I'll hold out until halftime. Java looks awesome!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Crit!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha looks like a goof ball.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Java.. wow.. 10 pts.. down just 17


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"Lakers back within 17" 


wonderful


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What sucks is he could have an 81 point game, and Phil will bench him for scrubs like Sasha.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cris said:


> "Lakers back within 17"
> 
> 
> wonderful


I remember watching the Clippers in the mid-80's and actually being excited about a 17-point deficit. :clap2:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Terrible Brown. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tierre Brown.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*TiereABLE BROWN!!!!
*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Only down 13 at the half. I hope this is a sign of things to come with Java.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half is underway.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

GS for the quick basket, Lakers shoot a bad three, GS scores again... 

The pattern of last season has already come to this one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

22 point lead. Were closing in....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Any momentum we seemingly had coming into the 2nd half is now gone.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Sasha our star.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF Lakers within 9..... How is that possible..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Radman may still be lost, but it sounds like he has the shooting touch again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another 3.........


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum grabs his 11th rebound.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers within 4 points...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Steal by Farmar, and he goes back to the line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down by 2!! Hell yeah! Now let's get the ****ing victory!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers take their first lead of the game with a pass from Java to Bynum! 95-93!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just saw like 2 minutes of play and i gotta say radman and farmar look impressive

radmans got his shot back and farmar looking like a real pg out there


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bah,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radman with 20 points right now; he's shooting the ball very well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Radman!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

109-109 with 10 seconds left!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers take the lead on a Turiaf free throw. Warriors ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awwww daaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Troy Hudson.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A lot of positives to take out of that game. After the dismal first half, it was nice to see some of the youth really step up.

Bynum 9/12
Radman 20/6
Sasha 15 points
Crit 18 points, and perfect from the strike.
Farmar fished strong with clutch defensive stops and baskets.

A good showing in the second half for the youth. Defense picked up a little in the second half, but still pretty ugly.


----------



## Hollywood24 (Oct 1, 2007)

Man close game. Sucks they couldn't pull this one out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fell asleep too early. Looks like we're going to win it all this year.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Now I'm not too upset that i fell asleep when it was 95-95, but I was very happy to see them rally and actually make it an exciting finish. Definitely a lot of positives here, the youngsters all looked great out there, and even a Radman got his form back.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Javaris Crittenton’s first NBA game was over, and he couldn’t maintain the cavalier attitude of his teammates given that it was a mere exhibition game. Even Jordan Farmar, in his second season, was able to take the situation in stride — smiling huge and joking to Derek Fisher about how much time the refs might put back on the clock after Golden State’s final go-ahead basket: “Point-four.”

But Crittenton trudged off the floor when it was over with total dejection, shaking his head and barking out a profanity. The Lakers had lost to the Warriors by a point — wiping out a comeback from 27 points down and some really nifty play by Crittenton (18 points in 15 minutes, with no turnovers). The winning basket with three-10ths of a second left was a 22-foot jumper by NBA vet Troy Hudson … over Crittenton.

Crittenton’s lob pass to a spinning-then-dunking Andrew Bynum (totally reminded me of Brian Shaw’s beloved spin-lob play to Shaquille O’Neal, and “Critt” and Bynum have become good friends already) had given the Lakers a 95-93 lead. The crew of Bynum, Farmar, Sasha Vujacic, Vladimir Radmanovic and Ronny Turiaf had done great work against Golden State’s lesser lights to bring the Lakers back. It was tight down the stretch, but Crittenton scored on a high-speed layup to give the Lakers a 106-105 lead.

Crittenton settled for a three-point shot and missed after Golden State took the lead back and compounded it by failing to get back and in front of Hudson, who drove into a Turiaf foul and hit two free throws for a 109-106 Warriors lead. But Crittenton came back with a really pro move, posting up and patiently hitting a Kobe-like 14-foot baseline fade.

Click here to read more


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Sean said:


> Javaris Crittenton’s first NBA game was over, and he couldn’t maintain the cavalier attitude of his teammates given that it was a mere exhibition game. Even Jordan Farmar, in his second season, was able to take the situation in stride — smiling huge and joking to Derek Fisher about how much time the refs might put back on the clock after Golden State’s final go-ahead basket: “Point-four.”
> 
> But Crittenton trudged off the floor when it was over with total dejection, shaking his head and barking out a profanity. The Lakers had lost to the Warriors by a point — wiping out a comeback from 27 points down and some really nifty play by Crittenton (18 points in 15 minutes, with no turnovers). The winning basket with three-10ths of a second left was a 22-foot jumper by NBA vet Troy Hudson … over Crittenton.
> 
> ...


Click here to read more[/QUOTE]

Critt is the truth, he should be the starter now. We are going to regret signing Fisher, when he is wasting away on bench and eating up cap space the next few years.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I tried telling people about Critt he can flat out play and is made different than every other player not named Kobe. He's competitve and tough minded. Gritty.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have no problem with this game. The Warriors are a run and gun team that focuses on points off of turnovers. What I'm saying is the Warriors have the perfect style for pre-season.They should be undefeated in the pre-season. I loved the way Java played and Vlad can hit his shots with an injury free hand. Our second squad destroyed their second squad so thats good. We also held the to 20pt quarters after the first one...I know that stat doesn't mean much but is better than 41pts a quarter. Go Lakers!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It was just nioce to see the Lakers play some basketball.

My thoughts: Java looks pretty damn good. Granted he was playing in a defenseless game with no real meaning against the likes of Tierre Brown and T Hud, but he still looked good. He looked really good.

Mo Evens needs to learn that he isnt a 3 pt threat.

Radman looke pretty good too . . . on offense. He was nailing shots but getting burned on D.

Our D as a whole was pathetic. I know that our guys werent going balls to the wall, but seriously, everyone was getting torched.

Bynum looked decent out there. He pulled in a lot of rebounds. 

Karl,Patterson,Brown all just looked like trainning camp fodder. They are going to have to show a lot more if they want that last roster spot.

Farmar would have had a great game if he could have made a freaking shot.

Fish looked alright. He got burned by Davis several times early in the game.

Kobe can take over a game whenever he wants. 


Its just a nonsense preseason game, but it is hard for me not to take it seriously. we need some serious defensive improvements


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KennethTo, you haven't been this adament about a player since we passed on Barbosa. You called that one dead on, I hope you're right about Java.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

<h3 class="entry-header">And that's why Troy Hudson is known as the NBA's "King of Clutch"</h3>
Actually, Hudson's mostly been known of late as an oft-injured dude <a href="http://wcco.com/sports/local_story_212184346.html">with a contract Minnesota deemed quite regrettable</a> (and <a href="http://slamonline.com/online/2007/08/troy-hudson-sucks-at-rap/">a rap CD the consumer deemed quite forgettable</a>).  But he did can a jumper with a tick on the clock, <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271010013">supplying the Golden State Warriors a 111-110 win over the Lakers</a> in the purple and gold's preseason kick off.  <a href="http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-spw-lakers10oct10,1,3420854.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers&ctrack=3&cset=true">Kinks were exposed on both sides of the ball</a> (and <a href="http://www.ocregister.com/sports/kobe-bryant-phil-1885302-jackson-los">Kobe's still getting used to his new role as "Kid Facilitator"</a>), but it's also early and the <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=271010013">box score</a> listed a "DNP" next to Kwame Brown, Lamar Odom and Luke Walton's names.  At any rate, a preseason loss is certainly <a href="http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers10oct10,1,7648481.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers&ctrack=4&cset=true">not as big an issue as those keeping Jeannie Buss sleepless during the offseason</a>, so that's certainly comforting.  Besides, y'all need to maintain some smiles, because <a href="http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2007/10/10/exhibition-1-warriors-111-lakers-110/">someone needs to cheer up The Critter.</a></p>
There's a lot of optimism surrounding <a href="http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_7131991">the return of Derek Fisher</a>, a role-playing winner throughout his solid career.  And according to the man himself, <a href="http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_notes_10.3df8898.html">"winner" is what Kobe Bryant looks for on the resume of a potential co-worker.</a>  
<span class="post-footers">October 10, 2007 in <a href="http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/extra_extra/index.html">Extra! Extra!</a> </span> <span class="separator">|</span> <a class="permalink" href="http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2007/10/thats-why-troy-.html">Permalink</a>
</p>


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Fan Video of Lob2; Java to Bynum

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=shiny0807&b=70&f=1811849910&p=0


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That play showed great court awareness. Bynum gets fronted so he spins backdoor and Java puts the ball right where it needed to be.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Hartman from Loose Cannons is calling for Java to be the starting PG from now on. 

:whoknows:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I made a bet with my cousin that Critt would start before Farmar this season. Win me that money Critt


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Java's poise impresses me the most. We already know that he has the skills to become someone special in this league. But to actually use it and deliver it againt the pros, and did it very well under pressure is amazing.

But Im not going to get carried away, We all know the quality of player(s) he has to face during the exhibition game. Once the real season start and he faces tougher defensive/offensive assignements and we have opposing teams taking advantage of his inexperience, we would all be looking for a different alternative. At this point, I still think and feel Fisher is the safest pick for a starter.



Bynum's improvement is also noteworthy. If he can continue swiping all those boards for us in crucial moments like he did last night, along with Turiaf, a healthier Mihm and Kwame down low, I think this will establish a low post presence in LA not felt since the big fella left.


Above all, Im really excited with the idea of Radmanovic regaining his shooters touch. All that talk about having another legitimate scoring option will be solved if he continues to give us that same kind of spark off the bench. People say defense is our problem, and its true, but there are also numerous times where we lost games due to our offense being stale and no one other than #24 can put points in the bucket. 


Overall, Im happy with what our second unit has shown in last nights game. I think if the core stays healthy this season, 50 wins is not out of the equation.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well said


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sean said:


> Fan Video of Lob2; Java to Bynum
> 
> http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=shiny0807&b=70&f=1811849910&p=0


Nothing flashy, but I REALLY like the fact that we have two guards (Fisher being the other) that can actually recognize an open center with a back door play.

I can not count how many times Smush didn't get the ball into the hands of a big on plays just like that for the easy duce.

I'm still not sold on "Jav is the way" crap. I hope he is, and he had a great first outing. His attitude (both anger at the end, and optimism from the start) is EXACTLY what a winner has. And what I look for in a player. 

Only thing I fear is, lets say he really is the truth. The man. The way. The hype is real. Phil Jackson right or WRONG hates playing rookies. Who is to say he wont burn Crit from playing time no matter how good he is? He has done it before with players the Lakers needed in the game desperately. 

Only thing that gives me hope that this wont happen if Java is that good, is that he did bench Smush last season in favor of the rook Farmar. 

I hope for the Lakers sake, and all our sanity this kid is the real deal. It would be nice to have someone else to be excited about besides Kobe. 

On a side note, I love that Bynum and Java are becoming friends. I think being youthful and impressionable could help Bynum get his mindset where its needed and give this team something it hasn't had in two years, chemistry.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Well said


I second that. I agree with him as well on all points.


----------



## gump (Sep 18, 2007)

I honestly believe there is a happy medium between PJ hating and not playing rookies, and just giving them the keys to the car and letting him drive. PJ made some strides starting Farmar in the playoffs, but to me that was long overdue since Smush was the competition. Now with Fisher there to hold it down with his experience in this system, to me he is the clear starter, but not someone who is going to log 35+ minutes per game. Jordan should get plenty of minutes as should Critt. What we need to understand is that the triangle has parts that do not have to be conventional to make it work. I believe this year, as well as in the future, Jordan and Critt need to play in the backcourt together to rest Kobe or sliding him at the SF on occasion. Not starting them in the backcourt necessarily (but not ruling that out either, as both can play with or without the ball), but giving them much needed time and experience.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

pregame intro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLab90jj7Co

Highlights: From CaCHooKa Man @ LG

*JCritta Teardrop:*

```
http://sharebee.com/f65a3374
```
*Kobe Over Shoulder Layup:*

```
http://sharebee.com/c2732e55
```
*JCritta Alleyoop To Bynum:*

```
http://sharebee.com/185b73d3
```
*JCritta Cuts Up The Warriors Defense:*

```
http://sharebee.com/af94b7b7
```
*JCritta Fadeaway Jumper:*

```
http://sharebee.com/4781a079
```

Highlight Mix:

http://files.filefront.com/CM10092007rar/;8770309;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

gump said:


> I honestly believe there is a happy medium between PJ hating and not playing rookies, and just giving them the keys to the car and letting him drive. PJ made some strides starting Farmar in the playoffs, but to me that was long overdue since Smush was the competition. Now with Fisher there to hold it down with his experience in this system, to me he is the clear starter, but not someone who is going to log 35+ minutes per game. Jordan should get plenty of minutes as should Critt. What we need to understand is that the triangle has parts that do not have to be conventional to make it work. I believe this year, as well as in the future, Jordan and Critt need to play in the backcourt together to rest Kobe or sliding him at the SF on occasion. Not starting them in the backcourt necessarily (but not ruling that out either, as both can play with or without the ball), but giving them much needed time and experience.


Couldn't agree more. Welcome to the forum. :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Critt blogged about the 1st game with GS
http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/071005_postcards_javariscrittenton.html



> Last night went well, but we lost ya know. I think I played pretty well with the time I was given. I didn’t really have any jitters when I first got in, it was just like that moment, that “Wow I’m in my first NBA game” moment. After I went up and down once I was cool.
> 
> The whole night was a great experience. Getting to the game dressed in my jeans and button up and nice shoes. It’s a whole different style from college. I’d come to my college games in jeans and my white T or t-shirt and tennis shoes or whatever. Now I have to come to the games dressed appropriately, professionally. Then getting dressed and sitting in the locker room with my teammates, having my jersey under the Lakers warm-up and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good stuff Cuban. I'm eager to see Java play some more to see if he can sustain. Confidence and willingness to learn is obviously not a problem.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good article. I love his attitude, Lets see if he can tear it up again tonight.

I sure wish we had a game thread up already


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Good article. I love his attitude, Lets see if he can tear it up again tonight.
> 
> I sure wish we had a game thread up already



Yeah. After the last game I think it's fair to expect Java to come out strong and make another statement. I hope this one is at least shown on the internet or that my league pass will pick it up.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I dont know if its cuz I watched this game on FSN Bay Area because i go to school up here, but I honestly don't see a lot of positives on our team right now.. Kobe looks like he's just going through the motions and our entire roster looks like they aren't doing what they were brought here to do. What I mean is Mihm doesn't look like he has any skills whatsoever, Bynum doesn't look like he's the answer, Fisher couldn't hit an open 3.. just things like that. I think after being optimistic for so long, I finally have to give up completely on Mitch Kupchak, it's like he has no idea how to do anything to improve the team. 

I'm a huge Kobe fan and I love the Lakers more than a lot of things but I think maybe just so the whole league can see how good Kobe is, we should trade him because he hates being here and it's gonna lead to us being worse than we could be, IMO


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It was just the first preseason game. Nothing we take from it, good or bad, really means dick yet.


----------

